# Please Help me program Direct Tv remote to HR21-700



## HURBO (Sep 4, 2007)

I have not needed help with my Direct Tv for many years, but this current problem has me stumped to the point I may not be able to enjoy my Thanksgiving dinner. I refuse to call Direct Tv, and will wait for my comrads on DBS to save the day. 

I have a HR21-700 HD DVR, I just received new remote and can not figure out how to program it to operate the HR-21 700. I have followed the instructions with the remote. I slide the button at top to the first setting hit mute and select wait for the green light to blink twice and enter the codes listed. The light blinks twice and I still cant get it to control the receiver. 

I have no problems getting it to control my TV, I just cant get it to control the HR21-700. I have searched on google and nothing. Please help!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If you're trying to do this in the RF mode:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0 0 0 0 1
4. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
5. enter 9 6 1
6. press CH UP
7. enter the last 6 digits of the receivers ID #, found on a sticker in the access card compartment
8. press SELECT


----------



## HURBO (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks Oldschool, could u explain what RF mode is?


----------



## HURBO (Sep 4, 2007)

This is unbelievable, I cant get it to work. I go into settings on the menu. It says my remote type is RF. I enter the codes above it blinks twice but it still does not work with the receiver. How in the hell can it be so damn difficult to program a Direct TV remote to a Direct Tv receiver


----------



## HURBO (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry for the rant, I was dreading the call to Direct Tv, but they helped me and got it fixed. For those of u with similar issues, u need to go into menu under remote control set up and turn from rf mod it IR mode Fixed!!!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

HURBO said:


> Sorry for the rant, I was dreading the call to Direct Tv, but they helped me and got it fixed. For those of u with similar issues, u need to go into menu under remote control set up and turn from rf mod it IR mode Fixed!!!!! Thanks!!!


What model remote do you have.
It is probably not RF capable thus won't ever work if receiver set to RF (radio frequency control).
All are IR (infared) capable.

Doctor j


----------



## Manctech (Jul 5, 2010)

As previous poster said, you need to have an RF remote.

If it is an R65 remote it should be either R-65R or R-65RX

R32 remotes are RF

If it is just R65 then it is not RF.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Manctech said:


> As previous poster said, you need to have an RF remote.
> 
> If it is an R65 remote it should be either R-65R or R-65RX
> 
> ...


RC32 isn't RF, but the RC32RF is.
The RC34 is RF.


----------

